# Need a 128 gb ssd



## Sarang\m/ (Jul 28, 2016)

I am going to buy a 128gb ssd for my laptop. Please suggest which ones are the best options.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2016)

Which laptop do you have?


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jul 29, 2016)

Get Samsung 750 Evo 120GB Rs2849 now on Amazon
 Samsung 750 Evo 250GB Rs5035 now on Amazon
With samsung ssd you can turn on Rapid mode to get more performance out of it.


----------

